# FMA class proposal to Parks and Rec. Dept!!!!



## Ern-Dog (Apr 12, 2005)

I have no clue what I'm doing. Never tried to pitch a FMA class to the parks and recreation Department. 

Anybody got any advice, prior experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bart (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey There,

I have done it myself. I currently teach at a park district. It's a great way to keep costs down for the students and take advantage of local facilities, invest in the community, and get free advertisement. 

I went through these steps:

1. Find out what facility you want to teach at.
2. Find out what time slots are free at that facility.
3. Find out who is responsible for scheduling and contact them to see if they are open to having new classes and what sort of proposal you will need to put together to turn in for consideration. This will probably consist of a background of your class no more than 1 page in length and a list of materials required for the class. They may request an estimate of how much the class should cost. 

They will probably also want:

1. A federal livescan or background check
2. A proof of education certificate or diploma for your system
3. Personal and professional references
4. A copy of your business license

After that I suggest these things:

1. Carry your own insurance.
2. Write up a waiver and have it looked over by an attorney. 
3. Get a list together of prospective students to show that there is interest.
4. Submit all three of the above items along with your proposal. 


Before I finally was able to get a class started I went through the process with several different districts. The most important thing is that you seek out a facility that has the environment that you need. Everything else will fall into place with persistence. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2005)

Bart sums up some good stuff there.

One thing I'd like to add is that if your interviewed or pitching it to parks and rec management or staff, focus on the holistic aspects of your art rather then the destructive aspects.

Most non-martialartist managers are going to be more concerned about liability and image rather then self-defense or combative aspects. Some (try most) of these people will have some real concerns, especially if your bringing sticks and knives into the fray. If you focus on the holistic aspects then you'll run into less opposition.

Good luck; let us know how it goes.

Paul


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

They're not going to like the knives and swords. Put the emphasis on stickwork, at least when speaking to them.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> They're not going to like the knives and swords. Put the emphasis on stickwork, at least when speaking to them.


I agree with Arnisador.

I teach out of a YWCA so I have to emphasize the self-defense aspect of the program.  Also point out the cross section of individuals who will be taking the class.  Martial arts students tend to be very educated and socially responsible people.  Some are even college professors, right Arnisador?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Heh, so I've heard!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2005)

Ern-Dog said:
			
		

> I have no clue what I'm doing. Never tried to pitch a FMA class to the parks and recreation Department.
> 
> Anybody got any advice, prior experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've been running my intro classes this way for over ten years. If you would loke to call I would be more that happy to share some ideas and approaches.

school: 716-675-0899


----------



## Ern-Dog (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Datu Puti - I'll be giving you a call in the near future. 

===========

On a happy note. I found a place to hold regular classes at here in Lexington, KY. Class will be on Saturdays 4 - 5:30 P.M.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 14, 2005)

Ern-Dog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
> 
> Datu Puti - I'll be giving you a call in the near future.
> 
> ...





 :asian:

P.S I wish I would remember to log everyone out of my school pc.

TJH


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2005)

That's better!

Looking forward to you call.

TJH  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 14, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> That's better!
> 
> Looking forward to you call.
> 
> TJH  :asian:


Yeah, it got my attention


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah, it got my attention



The other week I almost posted as Hubbard! :toilclaw:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Datu Bob, you mean?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Datu Bob, you mean?




Now that's a thought....Not!
 :whip:  :jaws: 
 :redeme:


----------

